# amd fx 8350 or intel i5 3570k?



## chrome_x1

iwant to change my cpu and i don t know wich one should i get. i don't have the buget for the i7 and i think it's pretty much between these 2. What i want most is gaming performance

Also can you recommand a good mobo for each of them? the mobo buget is about 100-120 euros and i want to go sli in the near futire so it musthave at least dual way sli


----------



## hollowtek

3570. no going back to amd. (from an amd fanboy).


----------



## 1337OVOX

3570 hands down ( also from a AMD user ) . Unless your encoding or using any programs like adobe after effects. But for other use 3570 wins most of the time.

THe only success AMD could really have in the CPU market is the steamroller, Pildriver was for the people that already have a 990-fxa board due to the failure of the bulldozer and brought the AM3+ because of the hype.


----------



## chrome_x1

can you tell me some reasons? to me the fx seems superior to the i5, i mean 8cores, 4ghz out of thee box, i am no expert but i need somereasons to make a decision.


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> can you tell me some reasons? to me the fx seems superior to the i5, i mean 8cores, 4ghz out of thee box, i am no expert but i need somereasons to make a decision.


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-fx-8350_6.html#sect0
Just because the FX has twice the amount of cores does not mean applications will use those cores or that those cores are comparable to the cores of another microarchitecture.


----------



## seepra

i5 3570K, actually I'm changing into it from a 1055T. The single-thread performance of FX-8350 is quite abysmal, and even though parallerization or multi-tasking is the future, for some tasks you just need one core to pack a decent punch. i5-3570K would be better for games and applications that don't benefit much from hyper-threading or lots of cores. Also because it lacks the said feature, it runs cooler and thus is easier to overclock higher than i7.

Where I come from, the FX-8350 is 199,90€, and i5 3570K is 234,90€. For such a long term investment, 35€ more is hardly worth saving because you'd favor a "bang for the buck" brand, especially when the said brand doesn't deliver the said bang for hardly any less buck than the more expensive competitor.

Yours truly, the third ex-AMD fanperson of this thread.

EDIT: Make no mistake, more clock-speed and more cores doesn't make a processor automatically better, if the architecture is weird and doesn't make the CPU calculate any faster in comparison to better designed alternatives like the i5 and i7 series from Intel. You can't compare the clock speeds and core counts of different architectures directly. These are sometimes called the "per Hertz" and "per core" performance of a CPU/architecture, and Intel has them both better at the moment.

In favor of FX-8350 are several programs that scale well with core increase, such as rendering: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-8.html
Still, if I was you, I would be underwhelmed that at 4.0GHz and twice the amount of cores it can hardly surpass a 3.4GHz CPU with half the amount of cores.. something just isn't right there.


----------



## chrome_x1

well, i'm convinced..but is it futureproof or i should wait to raise more money to get the i7 3820, it's about 100 bucks more expansive than the i5 but is it worth it? ii must say that i don't have overclocking knowledge so i think i'm gonna say on stock speed.

and can you recommand a mobo for the i5?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

intel for sure if you get a 3820 you will need a socket 2011 wont work in a 1155 socket. For 1155 you could go with a i7-3770K or 2600k so you get 4cores with ht, ht helps in transcoding and encoding does not help much in most games yet.


----------



## chrome_x1

i don't care about the socket as i am changing the mobotoo.J


----------



## hollowtek

Reasons why to get the 3570k over the 8350:

Faster clock for clock (quite literally the only thing that matters).
Great IGP performance (in case you're without a GPU).
Runs better out the box (less headache when tuning, or even stock).
28nm process. Uses less voltage.

You mention the 8350 is 4ghz out the box. Well, even at 3.2ghz the 3570k blows it out the water. *Now imagine that at 4.5ghz which the 3570k can easily do with minimal/brainless tweaking*.

Remember, it's not about how fast you look... it's about how fast you get there


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Runs better out the box (less headache when tuning, or even stock).


I'm all in favor for i5 3570k instead of the FX, but what makes you say that? Do you mean the unlocked multiplier overclocking, because if so I believe that AMD has that too.


----------



## Redmertj

Gaming Performance?

3570k.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I'm all in favor for i5 3570k instead of the FX, but what makes you say that? Do you mean the unlocked multiplier overclocking, because if so I believe that AMD has that too.


Welcome To OCN. Were we all benchmark the living hell out of our equipment till we cause house fires.


----------



## BroJin

I ran my overclocked BD 8120 at 4.7 on Asus CHV mobo with 2x6950 CFX. (Built it without doing ANY research when BD came out) Fell for the Moar Cores gimmick. Faulting only myself.
Crossfire performance on AM3+ just sucks
I have to admit I didn't like the way it performed during gaming. BF3 was like the only game that the system really shined,
After seeing benchmarks on PD seems like a good time for an upgrade
.
But behold I was always visiting OCN just to check up on update on PD then i saw this
Starting 10/26/2012
Micro center i3570k for $169.95 and $50.00 off on any z77 mobo.
i3770k was 269.95
i2700k was 229.95

So last saturday I went to Micro Center and picked up a new i5 $169.95 and Asus Sabertooth z77 mobo for $189.95
Got home around 6 PM and finished rebuilding my rig around 2AM

I just want to say my Rig feels like a different beast. i5 at stock setting just felt more snappier.
Not bashing BD cause i had ton of fun overclocking and can't say anything about PD since I don't own one.

Now what to do with my BD 8120 and Asus CHV.......


----------



## coachmark2

Rendering: The AMD FX CPU's are a superb value for what you get if you can load down all 8 cores in a task like Autodesk or something like that.

Gaming: Intel. No comparison. Intel has owned the last four generations of gaming. (Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge, Westmere, Nehalem)


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> I ran my overclocked BD 8120 at 4.7 on Asus CHV mobo with 2x6950 CFX. (Built it without doing ANY research when BD came out) Fell for the Moar Cores gimmick. Faulting only myself.
> Crossfire performance on AM3+ just sucks
> I have to admit I didn't like the way it performed during gaming. BF3 was like the only game that the system really shined,
> After seeing benchmarks on PD seems like a good time for an upgrade
> .
> But behold I was always visiting OCN just to check up on update on PD then i saw this
> Starting 10/26/2012
> Micro center i3570k for $169.95 and $50.00 off on any z77 mobo.
> i3770k was 269.95
> i2700k was 229.95
> So last saturday I went to Micro Center and picked up a new i5 $169.95 and Asus Sabertooth z77 mobo for $189.95
> Got home around 6 PM and finished rebuilding my rig around 2AM
> I just want to say my Rig feels like a different beast. i5 at stock setting just felt more snappier.
> Not bashing BD cause i had ton of fun overclocking and can't say anything about PD since I don't own one.
> Now what to do with my BD 8120 and Asus CHV.......


Thanks for the valuable input. I'm expecting similar results going from 1055T to the i5 3570K myself! Wouldn't even consider BD or PD after the consistently underwhelming reviews


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The OP mention a i7 3820. I would choose that over ivy bridge in a heart beat. You can OC them to 5ghz fairly easily and if you get a decent enough x79 mobo, you will be able to upgrade to ivy bridge extreme CPUs in the future. Right now both the AMD 990fx and the intel 1155 are both dead platforms. X79 is still somewhat future proof. Plus You don't have the heat problems, you can fit more memory on the mobo, you have better capability for SLI or crossfire if you want it, if in the future you start doing a lot of video editing, you will have the option to upgrade to a 6 core CPU where as socket 1155 will be stuck with a 4 core CPU.

In all reality x79 is the smartest thing to do. The ONLY reason I went with ivy bridge was to see if I could break the 4.8ghz wall that the ivy bridge chips seem to have. Otherwise I would have gone with x79 all the way.


----------



## chrome_x1

after a second thought, the i7 with a decent motherboard is out of the buget. i am gonna go for the i5 with a asrock z77extreme4.is there a better mobo at around the same price?


----------



## seepra

If you are not going to change your mind about overclocking, the H77 chipset will be cheaper for you, no real reason to pay for Z77.


----------



## Deanofski

Game Performance and Cinebench R10 - Not only Single Threaded which it mean daily use applications you will see a big difference but also and games.
Both of these CPU are great and good performance but when it's come to quality i will go with i5 3570k.Go with Intel trust.
I don't know why you should 8 cores.
Follow this website : http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/701?vs=697 and see difference


----------



## funkmetal

+1 for 3570k (also comes from an AMD man)


----------



## chrome_x1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> If you are not going to change your mind about overclocking, the H77 chipset will be cheaper for you, no real reason to pay for Z77.


Don't get me wrong, i want to overclock it but i never done this before and i don't have someone to help me. i might try some mild oc with the help of some users frome here so i want a board with good oc potential as in the future i want to take it over 4 ghz.
noob question will i loose the warranty if i overclock the cpu?


----------



## chrome_x1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> If you are not going to change your mind about overclocking, the H77 chipset will be cheaper for you, no real reason to pay for Z77.


Don't get me wrong, i want to overclock it buto never done this before and i don't have someone to help me. i might try some mild oc with the help of some users frome here so i want a board with good oc potential as in the future i want to take it over 4 ghz.

noob question: will i loose the warrant if i overclock the cpu?


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Thanks for the valuable input. I'm expecting similar results going from 1055T to the i5 3570K myself! Wouldn't even consider BD or PD after the consistently underwhelming reviews


dont know about overwhelming







you wont regret on your decision


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i want to overclock it buto never done this before and i don't have someone to help me. i might try some mild oc with the help of some users frome here so i want a board with good oc potential as in the future i want to take it over 4 ghz.
> noob question: will i loose the warrant if i overclock the cpu?


Remember to get a good after market air cooler if you are panning on over clocking


----------



## HPE1000

Just because something has more threads, does not mean it is faster outside of synthetic benches. And also, just because something has a high clock speed, does not mean that equates to the real speed.

Just like ivy bridge is 10% faster than sandy bridge clock for clock, its even more so compared to amd.

AMD used to be pretty good, but they went gimmicky and want to sell people a ton of weak cores at high clocks that doesnt equate to any real processing speed outside of things that benefit from more than 4 cores.

If all you want is gaming, the 3570k will slaughter anything from amd.


----------



## Malcom28

AMD FX 8350 > i5 3570K
FX 8350 better performance better price .

there is some gaming bench's in video as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k

check out :

http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/COD-MW3-FPS.jpg

http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/BF3-FPS.jpg

http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Crysis-FPS.jpg

http://www.hitechlegion.com/images/processors/fx8350/g1.jpg

http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/CPU/FX-6300-FX-4300/FX-6300-FX-4300-70.jpg


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> AMD FX 8350 > i5 3570K
> FX 8350 better performance better price .
> there is some gaming bench's in video as well.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k
> check out :
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/COD-MW3-FPS.jpg
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/BF3-FPS.jpg
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Crysis-FPS.jpg
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/images/processors/fx8350/g1.jpg










... No... just... no.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_CPU_Scaling/14.html

This is the 2500k beating the FX-8150 pretty badly. The 8350 is an upgrade, but not enough to beat Sandy, much less Ivy. Just poke around the review a bit to see other games.

I'm not saying FX is a bad architecture, far from it. I just think that Ivy/Sandy is where it's at for gaming right now.


----------



## Malcom28

not talking about FX 8150 or sandy here, the FX8350 is better then i5 3570k .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> not talking about FX 8150 or sandy here, the FX8350 is better then i5 3570k .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k


OMG, quit looking at synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## Malcom28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OMG, quit looking at synthetic benchmarks.


"OMG" quit looking 1 minute of video and watch it all.
there are multimedia and gaming as well even temp and passmark value\ performance .


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> AMD FX 8350 > i5 3570K
> FX 8350 better performance better price .
> there is some gaming bench's in video as well.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k
> check out :
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/COD-MW3-FPS.jpg
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/BF3-FPS.jpg
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Crysis-FPS.jpg
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/images/processors/fx8350/g1.jpg
> http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/CPU/FX-6300-FX-4300/FX-6300-FX-4300-70.jpg












At all the amd fans who keep using that no name site's review. If you actually think the 8350 is better then a 3570K you're nuts.


----------



## K62-RIG

I personally would go for a 3570K but keep in mind that if it is going to be a gaming rig, games are still more GPU bound than CPU (that will eventually change) and therefore you could save some coin and go AMD and then get yourself a better GPU. Out of the 2 CPUs, yes the Intel one is quicker clock for clock.


----------



## black96ws6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At all the amd fans who keep using that no name site's review. If you actually think the 8350 is better then a 3570K you're nuts.


I agree. Clock a 3570k to 4.5Ghz and do the same for the 8350 and you actually think the 8350 is the better CPU?

WOW.

Seriously, who cares about stock clocks? This is OCN. Gee wonder why a CPU clocked 600Mhz higher might win some benchmarks. Put them both at the same speed and see what happens


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At all the amd fans who keep using that no name site's review. If you actually think the 8350 is better then a 3570K you're nuts.


Depends on what you do. multi threaded the 8350 wins single thread the i5 wins. Unless you are doing sli or xfire, you will see know diff. in game.


----------



## xxkedzxx

8350. Be different.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## HPE1000

3570k be smart


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> well, i'm convinced..but is it futureproof or i should wait to raise more money to get the i7 3820, it's about 100 bucks more expansive than the i5 but is it worth it? ii must say that i don't have overclocking knowledge so i think i'm gonna say on stock speed.
> and can you recommand a mobo for the i5?


No, not worth it to buy an i7.

It's true that the i5 is faster in single threaded workloads, but that doesnt mean that the fx is BAD at it.
Both choices are good, you will have about the same performances in real world application from both (unless you are looking at numbers).


----------



## HPE1000

There is a reason this website is blue themed and not red and black! XD

come to the smart side...


----------



## Kriant

i5 3570k if you r going to game a lot, and OC.
8350 if you are going to use some heavy multi-threaded programs and OC =).

I honestly think that 8350 isn't all that bad. And AMD made improvments over Buldozer. Could be a good buy for second PC to play around. For the main build I'd still use 3570k


----------



## 06tb06

Quote:


> 3570. no going back to amd. (from an amd fanboy).


Steamroller will offer better performance when launched. 3570K is 22nm not 28.


----------



## BizzareRide

Gaming = 3570k
Heavily multithreaded apps = 3570k... When both are at 5Ghz, the 3570 scores an 8.2 and the 8350 scores an 8.5 in Cinebench. Meanwhile the 8350 is consuming 150% more power to do so.

Intel's superior architecture negates the core advantage of AMD.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Gaming = 3570k
> Heavily multithreaded apps = 3570k... When both are at 5Ghz, the 3570 scores an 8.2 and the 8350 scores an 8.5 in Cinebench. Meanwhile the 8350 is consuming 150% more power to do so.
> Intel's superior architecture negates the core advantage of AMD.


Scores about 8.74-8.88. Sometimes higher when paired with a good set of decent memory.

But on to topic. i5. If you don't plan to overclock, and don't really plan on upgrading anytime soon after. it'll last you many years.


----------



## 06tb06

Quote:


> Intel's superior architecture negates the core advantage of AMD.


I will agree the downside of the FX series is power consumption but the design itself is quite complex. In multithreading you should really be comparing BD to POWER7 as both chips shared similar design features aside from x86 and IA-64.

BD performance would greatly increase if apps we're built to take advantage of newer instructions such as FMA4, XOP, etc.


----------



## Electroneng

On air or water, The 8350 would be my choice and I own a 3570K and a 8320 which I also prefer.. Power consumption ignored since Piledriver has improved this issue but definitely not on par with Intel.

3570K<2500k<8350<3770k<2600/2700k<3930k<3960/3970x

I am not a fan of the heat dissipation issues related to IVY. Sandy will beat it everyday of the week if approaching maximum air/water clocks since the difference is approximately 166mhz for equal performance.

Use both the 3570k and the 8320/8350 yourself with max air overclocks and then state an opinion. We already know the major review sites which are divided on the issue.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The OP mention a i7 3820. I would choose that over ivy bridge in a heart beat. You can OC them to 5ghz fairly easily and if you get a decent enough x79 mobo, you will be able to upgrade to ivy bridge extreme CPUs in the future. Right now both the AMD 990fx and the intel 1155 are both dead platforms. X79 is still somewhat future proof. Plus You don't have the heat problems, you can fit more memory on the mobo, you have better capability for SLI or crossfire if you want it, if in the future you start doing a lot of video editing, you will have the option to upgrade to a 6 core CPU where as socket 1155 will be stuck with a 4 core CPU.
> In all reality x79 is the smartest thing to do. The ONLY reason I went with ivy bridge was to see if I could break the 4.8ghz wall that the ivy bridge chips seem to have. Otherwise I would have gone with x79 all the way.


Yeah. Spend 300 dollars for a 3820, 200+ for an X79 board and be slower then a 100 dollar cheaper 3770K/Z77 combo.







The pushing of X79 has to stop. The platform is a waste of money and slower then 1155 in everything but multithreaded apps with a 3930K


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Yeah. Spend 300 dollars for a 3820, 200+ for an X79 board and be slower then a 3770K/Z77 combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pushing of X79 has to stop. The platform is a waste of money and slower then 1155 in everything but multithreaded apps with a 3930K


The attractiveness of x79 is the ability to upgrade to a hexacore now or Ivy-bridge E next year. Socket 1155 is now dead with no more upgrades possible with socket 1150 coming out next year.

So buy a live socket with upgrade potential or a dead socket?

Gaming difference between a 3820 and a 3770 is very,very minimal!

Or go with a 3930k and game as good or better and dust the 3770K in all other computing tasks! The pushing of X79 has just begun!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> The attractiveness of x79 is the ability to upgrade to a hexacore now or Ivy-bridge E next year. Socket 1155 is now dead with no more upgrades possible with socket 1150 coming out next year.
> So buy a live socket with upgrade potential or a dead socket?
> Gaming difference between a 3820 and a 3770 is very,very minimal!


I don't believe anyone should spend money on 2011 and 1155 with 1150 coming in 5 months. Its just not worth the money especially with haswell expected to be 10-15% faster then Ivy.

At the same time a good 990FX board and 8350 just paints you into a corner. Its fine with 1 video card but will still bottleneck any SLI/Xfire combo


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Gaming = 3570k
> Heavily multithreaded apps = 3570k... When both are at 5Ghz, the 3570 scores an 8.2 and the 8350 scores an 8.5 in Cinebench. Meanwhile the 8350 is consuming 150% more power to do so.
> Intel's superior architecture negates the core advantage of AMD.


Get your 3570k at 5GHZ on air, then we talk.


----------



## j3st3r

Its not just gaming. Pretty much in every respect Intel kicks the crap out of the FX series. Not worth it to save a few bucks that you will end up repaying in electricity bills with that nuclear power plant.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I don't believe anyone should spend money on 2011 and 1155 with 1150 coming in 5 months. Its just not worth the money especially with haswell expected to be 10-15% faster then Ivy.
> At the same time a good 990FX board and 8350 just paints you into a corner. Its fine with 1 video card but will still bottleneck any SLI/Xfire combo


Haswell has a maximum 4 core/8 thread limit. It will not approach even Sandy-e for computing power. The 2011 is superior in all aspects to the 1155 socket. It will still be the case when 1150 arrives.


----------



## batman900

I had an 8120 OC'd on a new rig and was depressed with the performance. Sold it all at a loss and got a Z77 with 3570k. WoW performance "which is cpu heavy" literally more than doubled in FPS. This is with no OC on the i5, don't even see the need right now. Just throwing in my experiance for ya. I tried to save a little with AMD and lost in the end by selling and spending more for the better hardware like I should have done in the first place. After a few years of use it will pay for it self in power savings though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Haswell has a maximum 4 core/8 thread limit. It will not approach even Sandy-e for computing power. The 2011 is superior in all aspects to the 1155 socket. It will still be the case when 1150 arrives.


Yeah, everyone is just hoping for haswell and expecting to to be some god architecture, 2011 is still going to be superior.

btw, where in nc do you live if you mind me asking?


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Get your 3570k at 5GHZ on air, then we talk.


Because moar gigglehurtz and coars = better









Just to elaborate: Bigger number is not synonymous with bigger performance. If Piledriver or Bulldozer can't match the performance of 4.0GHz Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge (which it will easily reach on air), there's no point in gloating over your higher clock speed. If you think otherwise, I consider you slightly silly.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I had an 8120 OC'd on a new rig and was depressed with the performance. Sold it all at a loss and got a Z77 with 3570k. WoW performance "which is cpu heavy" literally more than doubled in FPS. This is with no OC on the i5, don't even see the need right now. Just throwing in my experiance for ya. I tried to save a little with AMD and lost in the end by selling and spending more for the better hardware like I should have done in the first place. After a few years of use it will pay for it self in power savings though.


Piledriver is superior to BD in all aspects.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Because moar gigglehurtz and coars = better


It's really impossible to have an intel vs amd debate without all sort of fallacies and sophisms coming out from nowhere. 
I'm out.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, everyone is just hoping for haswell and expecting to to be some god architecture, 2011 is still going to be superior.
> btw, where in nc do you live if you mind me asking?


^this. Nashville, 2.5hrs from Carolina beach .


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> It's really impossible to have an intel vs amd debate without all sort of fallacies and sophisms coming out from nowhere.
> 
> I'm out.


Agreed! Immaturity has gotten real old! Will be watching him in the future.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Agreed! Immaturity has gotten real old! Will be watching him in the future.


Her, rather.

And I apologize, maybe my rebuttal was uncalled for. What I meant with it though, was that I just don't understand why you'd swoon over getting your CPU past the 5.0GHz mark when that is hardly going to mean the 8350 would be better than a i5 at around 4.0GHz Big number is not synonymous with better performance, and a logical fallacy like his statement is worse trolling than me spouting a meme.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Haswell has a maximum 4 core/8 thread limit. It will not approach even Sandy-e for computing power. The 2011 is superior in all aspects to the 1155 socket. It will still be the case when 1150 arrives.


op has said nothing about going with a 3930k. Going with x79 and a 3820 isn't going to be faster then a 3770K/Z77. Ivy bridge e isn't going to bring a 6 core for less then 600 dollars and the 8 core should be over a grand. While I agree x79 and a 6/8 core will bring more computing power then the 3770Ks haswell replacement but you're going to pay an arm and a leg for it.

Haswell's 3770K replacement : 329.99
Z87 Extreme4 : 129.99

Total : 459.98

3820 : 299.99
X79 Extreme4 : 219.99

Total : 519.98 or 819.98 for a 6 core

819 really worth the extra cash for 2 more cores and sandy bridge architecture? Sure isn't for me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> ^this. Nashville, 2.5hrs from Carolina beach .


I used to live in chapel hill, a decent amount closer. I ask because sometimes I find people really close to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Agreed! Immaturity has gotten real old! Will be watching him in the future.


I have found a couple of people on here who need watched 24/7! I wish I had the privilege of doing so lol

Pretty much, any discussion on the internet between pc v mac, iphone v android, intel v amd, amd v nvidia, you name it, fanboy wars will erupt.


----------



## EliteReplay

Well, all i have to say it is this,
*if you are going to buy just to play games go amd, why? u can save money in the long run, i bought this Asus M5a97 and i have used 4 different CPU on it and dind have to change my MOBO.

*i have myself the FX8150 and while many intel users claim to be a bad CPU, which is not... i mostly play all my games at max and most of the run smooth and pretty well.

*if you get the FX8350 which is better than FX8150. it is hard to believe you will need more than that to play games and im pretty sure later on u can upgrade your cpu since the mobo you have may just need a bios update to run streamroller.

basically it all comes down to your preference... at the end of the day it is your money.


----------



## seepra

EliteReplay has it right in the sense, that both FX-8350 and i5 3570K will be more than enough for any game for a good while. That was my rationale when I got the X6 1055T over an i5 750. It ran slightly better in 3D rendering and the such, and still gamed more than well enough, most games being heavily GPU-bound anyway.

Even as such, the performance delta in games between the two usually shifts in Intel's favor, so if you don't mind paying slightly more for slightly better gaming performance, you can go with Intel, but neither will force you to replace in a long long time, you'll be swapping GPUs way sooner than actually needing a CPU replacement.


----------



## Malcom28

performance : i7 3770K > FX 8350 > i5 3570K

AMD FX 8350 $195
Intel i7 3770k $342
Intel i5 3570k $235

http://www.passmark.com/cpubenchmark/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-8350+Eight-Core&id=1780

and again:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k

*AMD FX 8350 = smarter choice*

bad for those who can't understand it.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> performance : i7 3770K > FX 8350 > i5 3570K
> AMD FX 8350 $195
> Intel i7 3770k $342
> Intel i5 3570k $235
> http://www.passmark.com/cpubenchmark/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-8350+Eight-Core&id=1780
> and again:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k
> *AMD FX 8350 = smarter choice*
> bad for those who can't understand it.


It's not really that simple though. Passmark and similar synthethic benchmarks, or any single benchmark won't really tell the whole picture, and the benchmark used as a basis for your purchase decision should depend on the respective usage scenario. I've had a couple of guys screaming at me about CPU A being better than CPU B in SuperPi, and thus universally better at everything, which is a bit silly to say, and also happens to be false. So yes, usage scenario before anything else.

FX-8350 will be better for rendering and much better for encoding and similar well parallelized tasks, but in most games the i5 3570K will have a slight to noticeable lead. It's debatable whether the difference is worth the price difference since both will play nicely of course, but it's also debatable whether the savings are worth the lost fps. I'm sort of repeating myself so I'll just stop for now.


----------



## pcfoo

Fallacies...like the 5GHz 3570, the easy to 5GHz 3820, the amazing 8-core FX 8xxx etc...
All are equally overstated truths:

It is possible for some lucky dudes, that pay a lot of money for their Mobo, their cooling system, and they are lucky with their chip that they still might have to delid, to hit 5GHz with a 3570. - Far from the norm.
Oh, and btw, the 3570 does have amazing single core perf. but it turbo boosts @ single thread tasks...it is not 3.2GHz, neither ofc any of the CPUs in question does stick to default clock...

It is possible for some lucky dudes, that pay a lot of money for their Mobo, their cooling system, and they are lucky with their chip that they are lucky in that they won't have to delid, to hit 5GHz with a 3820 - probably with more Vcore than most would be comfortable for 24/7 (have my 3820 folding 24/7 for 2 months now, i don't wish more than 1.4V feeding that, neither does my energy bill). 5GHz 3820, far from the norm.

It is possible for some applications to see better performance with an FX 8350 than a 3570. Far from the norm.
The 8350 is not "Amazing", but it is darn good.

If it is $30-40 or €, the 3570 is almost a safe choice...but if we add the need for a more expensive mobo, and this price difference doubles, then we have in total a price difference that if it is put towards a better GPU, might lead to an overall better gaming system - given this is the goal of the upgrade. We cannot judge the components in vacuum.

True, he wants only to upgrade his CPU and weather he likes or not the mobo too, keeping his GPU, but again...most likely it won't be $/€ 30-35...


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Fallacies...like the 5GHz 3570, the easy to 5GHz 3820, the amazing 8-core FX 8xxx etc...
> All are equally overstated truths:


Thanks for putting that into words and not using memes to say it like I did, apparently the message is a lot more difficult to get through with my style









I don't know is the difference bigger in the US then, but here in Finland there's no much price difference between AM3+ and LGA1155 motherboards, and as such I don't consider it much of an argument against Intel, but of course if they're priced significantly different it becomes a point worth considering.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> well, i'm convinced..but is it futureproof or i should wait to raise more money to get the i7 3820, it's about 100 bucks more expansive than the i5 but is it worth it? ii must say that i don't have overclocking knowledge so i think i'm gonna say on stock speed.
> and can you recommand a mobo for the i5?


on the futureproof point...YES but its the last iteration of LGA1155 after 6 months Haswell (LGA1150) is coming so LGA1155 will die
if futureproof is ur main concern get i73820 with a decent LGA2011 X79 board that suits your budget its gonna last long cuz IVB-E will support this socket
hope this helps


----------



## Malcom28

usage scenario for gaming = full hd 1920x1080 gaming single gpu , that's most cases.
i5 3570 not doing it better then the FX8350 but we can see some bench's and situations that the FX 8350 really does better then the i5 in that 1920X1080 gaming
*btw im running x2 7970 1ghz on my 1090t 4.2ghz having 120 fps in BF3 and 150+ fps in the new MOH Warfighter multiplier all maxed out ultra.
* 100% gpu usage on both cards in Medal of Honor Warfighter*


----------



## Bruennis

The 8350 is not a bad chip but being priced so closely to the 3570K I am not so sure it is worth it. In heavily threaded tasks the 8350 wins but the 3570K is no slouch in these same tasks. You'll really have to figure out what software you'll be using and if you'll really be utilizing all 8 cores. Single-threaded applications and games goes to to the 3570K by a landslide. This was a major weakness of Bulldozer and still is with Piledriver despite improvements to the architecture implemented by AMD. The 3570K is also more energy efficient and comes with more features.

Verdict: The 3570K is, overall, the superior chip.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I HATE the word "future-proof" when it comes to computer parts....it just won't happen..


----------



## solar0987

My vote is for 3570k I own one and i like it enough said.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I HATE the word "future-proof" when it comes to computer parts....it just won't happen..


Same here, every time someone says it, I get a little mad. Especially the people who do it to psus (saw this one person on youtube with a fx 4100 and 6850 and he had a 1000w psu, saying that is is great for his futureproofing...)


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> The 8350 is not a bad chip but being priced so closely to the 3570K I am not so sure it is worth it. In heavily threaded tasks the 8350 wins but the 3570K is no slouch in these same tasks. You'll really have to figure out what software you'll be using and if you'll really be utilizing all 8 cores. Single-threaded applications and games goes to to the 3570K by a landslide. This was a major weakness of Bulldozer and still is with Piledriver despite improvements to the architecture implemented by AMD. The 3570K is also more energy efficient and comes with more features.
> Verdict: The 3570K is, overall, the superior chip.


All that you write is true.
The 8350 is too young in the market to have its price lowered enough to compete, and if O/C is desired, it is probably not the proper AMD chip for you.
Even with the FX81xx, it was the 8120 that could O/C just as good as the 8150 that was winning the price/performance race, not the top-dog that would actually not do any better.

I did not get to read about FX 8320 vs 8350 overclocking potential, but if I was to O/C and 8320 could keep up with the 8350 as, I would stick with the "second-best" of this generation too.

Support AMD dammit!


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> performance : i7 3770K > FX 8350 > i5 3570K
> AMD FX 8350 $195
> Intel i7 3770k $342
> Intel i5 3570k $235
> http://www.passmark.com/cpubenchmark/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-8350+Eight-Core&id=1780
> and again:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCrlq2Lf5k
> *AMD FX 8350 = smarter choice*
> bad for those who can't understand it.


http://www.microcenter.com/product/388577/Core_i5_3570K_34GHz_LGA_1155_Processor

Am i dumb for not upgrading my ASUS CHV with 8350 from a 8120? I was going to upgrade to a PD until i found that.


----------



## Capt

Both are dead sockets. Hell, I'd get an APU system since it's more future proof.


----------



## jason387

I vote for the intel core i5 3570K simply cause OP wants a better gaming experience and that's all. Taking this into account, the i5 3570K seems fit.


----------



## lolmont

3570k not even a choice here.


----------



## dnnk

8350 = 8 coars
i5 = 4 coars

8 > 4.

8350 > i5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jk, i5 3570k will kill the 8350 in gaming core for core.


----------



## zubzero689

go with amd if you have a budget amd is not about profit and more money doesnt always mean better product i and everyone i know is a amd person and go with asus for a mobo i got the990fx sabertooth mobo and if you want go with theasus 990fx crosshair


----------



## Hokies83

3570k Destroys a 8350 Clock for clock there not even on the same Planet.. And does it using 27% less power... Also with a 3570k you get all the latest features...

Now 3570k Vs 8350 Multi threaded Clock for Clock there with in 10% of each other...

If you only do multi threaded stuff and *nothing else*... 8350

Real world performance 3570k

Gaming performance 3570k

Future proofing 3570k



List of Reviews..
Half the reviewers go as far as making fun of it...

Clock for clock it has Comparable performance with Socket 1366 I7s With the i7s winning in gaming and Single threaded. The 8350 Edging them out by a little in multi threaded

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6396/t...-fx4300-tested

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...view,3328.html

http://www.pcgamer.com/review/amd-fx-8350-review/

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx8350/

http://www.techspot.com/review/586-amd-fx-8350-fx-6300/

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...driver_Review/

http://hothardware.com/Reviews/AMD-F...eview/?page=10

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/proce.../amd-fx-8350/2

http://techreport.com/review/23750/a...essor-reviewed

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2055/1/

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu...d-fx-8350.html

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=962&Itemid=63

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...a-arrives.html

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-...formula-z-rog/

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages..._review,1.html

http://www.bjorn3d.com/2012/10/amd-f.../#.UIZJdcXA95Y

http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-8...ver-cpu-review

http://www.kitguru.net/components/gr...-r2-review/22/

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...roduction.html

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/...312-amd-fx8350

http://www.legionhardware.com/articl...d_fx_6300.html

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...zer-fell-short

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/46...iledriver-cpu/

http://vr-zone.com/articles/amd-fx-8...nce/17494.html

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/...c_overclocking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Get your 3570k at 5GHZ on air, then we talk.


Ok?
This was the V core i started at i was able to lower it abit


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> Its not just gaming. Pretty much in every respect Intel kicks the crap out of the FX series. Not worth it to save a few bucks that you will end up repaying in electricity bills with that nuclear power plant.


You guys think the FX just owns the electric bill, huh? I live in Phoenix (it reaches 115 here in Summer) and my electric bill never peaked above $250 on a 1700sqft house, the majority of which was my ac. I've had my FX-8150 OC'd 4.2-4.5ghz for the majority of the summer. Unless you're in the EU, I see no reason to crap bricks over the electric. In the end choose what you like. A lot scoff at AMD but I rather love my chip.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> 8350 = 8 coars
> i5 = 4 coars
> 
> 8 > 4.
> 
> 8350 > i5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> jk, i5 3570k will kill the 8350 in gaming core for core.


The FX doesn't have true cores. They're quad-cores masquerading as eight-cores.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> The FX doesn't have true cores. They're quad-cores masquerading as eight-cores.
> Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


I know, that was the sad thing I found out about that whole thing. Although they are a lot more real than hyperthreaded cores from what I have read. It just got too technical and confusing to understand for me


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, that was the sad thing I found out about that whole thing. Although they are a lot more real than hyperthreaded cores from what I have read. It just got too technical and confusing to understand for me


Its a Gimmick ...

Avg Joe goes into Microcenter... / Bestbuy.. See's More cores less money... hmmm buy it....

Shady computer shops... This system Has 8 cores for xxx amount of money you can have 8 cores.. Or for xxx amount of money you can have 4 that split to make 8 cores.. but there not real... Also this chip it clocked to 4ghz but will boost to 4.2ghz.. This other chip is clocked to 3.4ghz but will only boost to 3.8ghz.....
Marketing Marketing Marketing

Since PD's release alot of these types have been Unleashed opon the computing forums... Unleashing a Bright Red Fan boy Rage unlike we have not seen in years.... Throwing Garbage information around forums like it is going out of style... AND If you even Say Intel in one of those threads.. They attack you and tell you to get out... it is pretty sad.

But in General Cpu the Truth can be told and alot of the above buyers feel remorse.

Alot with not enough computing knowledge to know a Benchmark of a 3570k vs a 8350 .. One at 4ghz and one at 3.4ghz.... is Nonsense really...

The Avg Max OC of a 8350 is between 4.5ghz and 4.8ghz so 800mhz more performance...
A 3570k Will do the exact samething 4.5ghz - 4.8ghz... 1400mhz more performance....

So looking at those stock vs stock benchmarks....

Add 800mhz to that 8350...
Add 1400 more mhz to the 3570k

Now.. Any person who knows anything about a computer can put 2 and 2 together here.. and figure out the outcome...


----------



## S.M.

3570k and 8320 only perform similar in multi-threaded tasks if you are running one workload.

I have absolutely no buyers remorse for my 8150, skips around my co-workers 2500k running multiple workloads.

If you're a gamer, the single threaded performance of the 3570k is superior. If you only run single instances of multi-threaded workloads the 3570k is also the superior buy.

If you need a workhorse the 8320 is the superior buy.

It's as cut and dry as that. No need to argue.


----------



## jeffblute

All in all, Go Intel. I switched from a 1090T sabertooth 990FX, to 3570k and Z77 Sabertooth.

BEST thing I could have done was go intel. AMD needs to change sockets and really put it into high gear or just give up on the gaming / performance end. Intel is on top and for a good reason...


----------



## Alatar

OP: Unless you're almost solely rendering, encoding etc. Go with the i5. The small difference in multithreaded benches in favor of the FX isn't worth the huge loss in single threaded performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's a cute *little* cinebench score you've got there


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> OP: Unless you're almost solely rendering, encoding etc. Go with the i5. The small difference in multithreaded benches in favor of the FX isn't worth the huge loss in single threaded performance.
> *that's a cute little cinebench score you've got there*


Pretty sweet for 8 threads.. im quite aware 12 threads at same clocks score over 14.50 Wanna run single threaded ?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Pretty sweet for 8 threads.. im quite aware 12 threads at same clocks score over 14.50 Wanna run single threaded ?


Sure I ain't afraid







Only have a screen of the normal one right now though



Spoiler: Spoiler because we're getting OT


----------



## Malcom28




----------



## Pseudopsia Kite

@Malcom28

This is what some AMD fans have to resort to? Specifically selecting all the benchmarks where the 8350 beats the 3570k to trick people into buying it.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pseudopsia Kite*
> 
> This is what some AMD fans have to resort to? Specifically selecting all the benchmarks where the 8350 beats the 3570k to trick people into buying it.


While I do wonder why your first post on OCN was this one ^^^^^ I must agree with you wholeheartedly. FX is not as good of a gaming processor as Ivy Bridge. It's not bad, but it's not great either. cherry picking multithreaded benchmarks to give the illusion of superior performance is quite shameful.


----------



## Pseudopsia Kite

Ya, that was my first post here because I didn't like the dishonesty with the video and I noticed it was linked here. I may stick around have more helpful posts.

Edit: Looking at original post. OP wanted best gaming performance, 3570k is the clear winner in this case. Better gaming performance in most games and much less power consumption to boot.


----------



## HPE1000

Come on guys, QUIT POSTING VIDEOS, no one is going to watch them.

Post some real life benchmarks run by well respected tech websites that show performance in different things, especially fps in games. The reason you should be going to well respected places is because they usually use all the same hardware when comparing, except for the mobo and cpu (duh) whilst some places will use 2 separate rigs, and dont have the same specs.


----------



## SoloCamo

After reading all this rubbish and bashing let me just say this...

As an *owner* of the FX-8350 (having just upgraded from an 8120) the FX is a great cpu overall, and was quite a bump for me over my 8120. _However_, the OP asked about gaming, and at the moment, overall the i5 is clearly superior. A lot of games are still unfortunately threaded like crap, so the single threaded performance is a huge bump in the i5's favor for those games, (think Skyrim, WoW, SC2, etc.)

However, for 90% of games out there, you will absolutely see no difference in performance as the majoirty of games are GPU bound.

I do rendering/encoding, photoshop and happen to always multitask like crazy (don't own 16gb's of ram for nothing afterall







), so already owning an 970 based motherboard, my choice was simple.. a cpu swap vs mobo and cpu swap. Besides the fact that for *my* uses, the 8350 is the better option performance wise, let alone the fact that I'm still using the same motherboard and that the cpu after piledriver will be available as an upgrade for it as well. So down the road, for even better performance I'll just throw in a steamroller cpu and be set









It all boils down to what it will be used for and if gaming is the main goal, i5 hands down.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> After reading all this rubbish and bashing let me just say this...
> As an *owner* of the FX-8350 (having just upgraded from an 8120) the FX is a great cpu overall, and was quite a bump for me over my 8120. _However_, the OP asked about gaming, and at the moment, overall the i5 is clearly superior. A lot of games are still unfortunately threaded like crap, so the single threaded performance is a huge bump in the i5's favor for those games, (think Skyrim, WoW, SC2, etc.)
> However, for 90% of games out there, you will absolutely see no difference in performance as the majoirty of games are GPU bound.
> I do rendering/encoding, photoshop and happen to always multitask like crazy (don't own 16gb's of ram for nothing afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so already owning an 970 based motherboard, my choice was simple.. a cpu swap vs mobo and cpu swap. Besides the fact that for *my* uses, the 8350 is the better option performance wise, let alone the fact that I'm still using the same motherboard and that the cpu after piledriver will be available as an upgrade for it as well. So down the road, for even better performance I'll just throw in a steamroller cpu and be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all boils down to what it will be used for and if gaming is the main goal, i5 hands down.


I know, for gaming alone i5, but if you do more than gaming, grab an amd cpu. I dont bash amd at all, I dont think they did good with the first generation fx cpus, but the vishera processors seem better. What I dont like is people, from both sides, that cherry pick results and it just spreads lies.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sure I ain't afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have a screen of the normal one right now though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler because we're getting OT


Here is my Single threaded..


----------



## jprovido

my e-peen is getting smaller with all these i5 3570k owners. get an FX8350 be different!

but seriously. I will never recommend an AMD cpu. i wouldn't waste my time saying why. get an i5 3570k and be done with it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> my e-peen is getting smaller with all these i5 3570k owners. get an FX8350 be different!
> but seriously. I will never recommend an AMD cpu. i wouldn't waste my time saying why. get an i5 3570k and be done with it.


WRONG. I would recommend the Fx 8350 for a server based environment and not gaming. For gaming which requires good single threaded performance look towards intel. This is to be fair.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here is my Single threaded..


Here is my single thread 3570k 4.5ghz vs your 3770k 5.2ghz



Spoiler: Quad Core Results


----------



## chrome_x1

Thank you all for the great advice.
I'm gonna go with an I5 and i think an ASROCK Z77 extreme 4.

But i'm thinking about the i5 2550k. What's the difference between this one and the 3580k? as they are both about the same price.

And the I7 3770 I can only afford it with a VERY cheap motherboard... and i think that it's a pitty to buy such a great CPU with a ****ty mobo.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> Thank you all for the great advice.
> I'm gonna go with an I5 and i think an ASROCK Z77 extreme 4.
> But i'm thinking about the i5 2550k. What's the difference between this one and the 3580k? as they are both about the same price.
> And the I7 3770 I can only afford it with a VERY cheap motherboard... and i think that it's a pitty to buy such a great CPU with a ****ty mobo.


You want the 3570K. Newer and faster then the 2550K and i run a Pro3 with my 3770K. Why should i spend so much money on a mobo when a 99 dollar board can run the same speeds?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> Thank you all for the great advice.
> I'm gonna go with an I5 and i think an ASROCK Z77 extreme 4.
> But i'm thinking about the i5 2550k. What's the difference between this one and the 3580k? as they are both about the same price.
> And the I7 3770 I can only afford it with a VERY cheap motherboard... and i think that it's a pitty to buy such a great CPU with a ****ty mobo.


If you don't plan on O/C a lot, any Z77 mobo will give you nearly the same performance...there is no shame.

OMG, i want a 5.3Ghz 6C/12T...


----------



## tonyvanbutoyez

@least our fx 8350 aren used 90% with games like bf3...


----------



## tonyvanbutoyez

it multitasks better than i5?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> iwant to change my cpu and i don t know wich one should i get. i don't have the buget for the i7 and i think it's pretty much between these 2. *What i want most is gaming performance*
> Also can you recommand a good mobo for each of them? the mobo buget is about 100-120 euros and i want to go sli in the near futire so it musthave at least dual way sli


3570K hands down
for motherboard..p8z77-v pro, g3 sniper,Maximus v,this one, too: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138364
You must have sli to be like this guy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej0tItNqItc


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 3570K hands down
> You must have sli to be like this guy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej0tItNqItc


LOL


----------



## Bruennis

Multi-threaded applications: FX-8350 > i5-3570K
Single threaded applications: i5-3570K > FX-8350
Gaming: i5-3570K > FX-8350
Power Consumption (Important to some people): i5-3570K > FX-8350

Determine your needs and then pick your weapon


----------



## Alankenway

Joined merely to say, well done.


----------



## utnorris

For the love of God, I have both and unless you are benching you can't tell the difference between the two and both of mine are right at the 5Ghz marker, both using the same memory, GPU's, etc. Why would I get a 3570k over a FX8350? Because where I live the I have Microcenter and the 3570k is cheaper by $40. You don't need a $200 plus MB for it to get a decent overclock and if you are just going to run one GPU, then save the money for the best GPU. Even in multitasking, there isn't a big difference. I just combined my server and gaming systems into one and decided to go AMD because I use it for more than gaming and my MB, Sabertooth, cost me $70, does everything I need it to do and then some and honestly, the power consumption is not that much different unless you are maxing the cpu 100% of the time. OP, if all you do is game, price out two systems and see what is cheaper. If you are not going to overclock and you are not going to run a mid to high end cooling system, step back to Sandybridge, Ivies run hot, even under stock settings. If for some reason you have changed your mind on the purpose of the machine and want/need mutlitasking, then look at the AMD or even x79, especially if you have Microcenter near you. This whole AMD versus Intel crap is getting old, both are more than what average Joe needs or will use, simple as that and to those that say gaming is better on either, the difference between 80FPS and 60FPS doesn't mean squat in the real world. If it was 30FPS versus 50FPS, that would be different, but neither will hold you back. Both have their benefits and downsides. For me, Intel didn't play well with my RAID cards when Intel's RAID was turned on, just an IRQ conflict, but a PITA, so for me AMD made more sense and less frustration, but that's me. Get what works for you and forget about the noise here.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 3570. no going back to amd. (from an amd fanboy).


This.


----------



## sugarhell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> For the love of God, I have both and unless you are benching you can't tell the difference between the two and both of mine are right at the 5Ghz marker, both using the same memory, GPU's, etc. Why would I get a 3570k over a FX8350? Because where I live the I have Microcenter and the 3570k is cheaper by $40. You don't need a $200 plus MB for it to get a decent overclock and if you are just going to run one GPU, then save the money for the best GPU. Even in multitasking, there isn't a big difference. I just combined my server and gaming systems into one and decided to go AMD because I use it for more than gaming and my MB, Sabertooth, cost me $70, does everything I need it to do and then some and honestly, the power consumption is not that much different unless you are maxing the cpu 100% of the time. OP, if all you do is game, price out two systems and see what is cheaper. If you are not going to overclock and you are not going to run a mid to high end cooling system, step back to Sandybridge, Ivies run hot, even under stock settings. If for some reason you have changed your mind on the purpose of the machine and want/need mutlitasking, then look at the AMD or even x79, especially if you have Microcenter near you. This whole AMD versus Intel crap is getting old, both are more than what average Joe needs or will use, simple as that and to those that say gaming is better on either, the difference between 80FPS and 60FPS doesn't mean squat in the real world. If it was 30FPS versus 50FPS, that would be different, but neither will hold you back. Both have their benefits and downsides. For me, Intel didn't play well with my RAID cards when Intel's RAID was turned on, just an IRQ conflict, but a PITA, so for me AMD made more sense and less frustration, but that's me. Get what works for you and forget about the noise here.






Best unbiased answer


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Best unbiased answer


Agreed.

From what I read from OP, It basically comes down to what system is cheaper for my vote. Unless the Intel system is only a few bucks more, I'd go AMD (as its usually cheaper, not everyone has a MC). But if very close get the Intel just in case as it has a bit of a lead in single threaded. But I really doubt OP will have issues with either.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Intel is Cheaper.. Those new FX chips clock like crap on the cheapo boards..
> The Intel z77 Chipset is so good it does not matter as much as long as the board is decent.. you do not need a Flagship board to OC High on IB.. I have a 250$ MB.. there are guys with 100$ mbs running same clocks as me...
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> *CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($199.98 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($174.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $374.97
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-15 22:34 EST-0500)_
> Vs
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $344.98
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-15 22:35 EST-0500)_


This ^


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I HATE the word "future-proof" when it comes to computer parts....it just won't happen..


I always take that expression to mean "_most_ future-proof, while still providing significant bang-for-the buck right away":

i.e. the most cost-effective set of parts that I can buy now or in the very near-term which, together or individually, will provide the best value over time, for the longest time possible.

Future-proof is just a much shorter way to say that. So, it's not super cheap but obsolete 3 months from now, nor is it crazily expensive (eg. $1000 i7 3970K), since the performance advantage it provides in, say, gaming applications, is negligible when compared with ~$200 CPUs.

My AMD Phenom II X2 550BE rig, which unlocked to 4 cores and clocked to 3.6-3.8GHz when I bought it back in 2009 is an excellent example of "very future-proof", since it only cost me ~$115 when I bought it (and ~$125 for the Gigabyte 790X-UDP4 motherboard) and it provided me with the performance of a ~$300 CPU at the time I bought it, and has been providing me for over 3 years with enough power to play all the games I want to play, and run all the applications I want to run, at speed that are plenty fast.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Gaming 3570K is better. Some will say the difference is small but there are talking about single GPU performance. Add more GPUs and 3570K walks all over. This may not sound like a problem if you run 1 GPU but having 2 GPUs now you get the idea in performance of single GPU next gen.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> A Cpu-z does not count bro..


These overclocks are not merely tracked in CPU-Z, and you know it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> And one token guy.. The majority can not get even close.


It's not one token guy. That FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club is hardly being populated with results from one guy. There's dozens of people with motherboards ranging from the M5A97 (an $85 motherboard) to the Asus Formula V (a ~$220 motherboard) who are getting to 5GHz. The limiting factor is not price of motherboard, it's cooling, as it should be. Keep the temps under control, and your el cheapo Asus M5A97 can get to 5GHz. Getting to 4.6-4.7GHz is do-able with very good air/lower end closed-loop water, and 5+ GHz is achievable with good closed loop water (Corsair H100) or custom water loops.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Thats the point the Cheapest Intel board will OC Just as well as the most expensive Intel board.. Because the Z77 Chipset is that good.
> Amd Can not say the same.


Well, that's what I've just disproved. Cheap AMD boards can overclock Vishera as well as more expensive ones. Not ALL cheap ones, but there are cheap ones which can. The main factor is having a board with LLC, and decent power phase stability. Even the BIOSTAR TA990FXE's 4+2 power phase can do it because it has a decent quality analog VRM. The Digi+ Asus boards with digital VRMs reach down to the $85 M5A97. You just don't have a leg to stand on here. Give it up.


----------



## HPE1000

OMG we aren't going to come to an agreement here, I think it is obvious.


----------



## pcfoo

Truth is, a casual user/gamer that gets a 8350 or 8320 (which would be my choice, esp. if I would O/C anyways) will be happy.

If you start nitpicking - which all benchmarks are after one point - you can find things to be dissatisfied even if you have the best CPU, till the next generation will come and make you "miserable" again. Guess what, its you.

IMHO, comparing those CPUs in gaming etc is not really important. The GPU does the work, and mid-high end GPUs work wonders with both.
After one point is like comparing sport cards and supercars, for buyers that want them to commute with...guess what? All of them are faster than what you need, thus the smart buyer will again start choosing from stuff outside 0-60mph / 0-100km/h, top speed etc - things that he will try once or twice (or never) to their full potential.

So plz, in CPUs and GPUs in the upper scale of the spectrum, I is silly to say the green is bad, the red is crap etc. Those statements are of the same weight as saying that the 458 Ferrari is crap because it is bitten by X fractions of the second in 0-60, so it doesn't worth your money.
All of them rock ffs. Is something a tad better here and another there? Yes. Always.


----------



## Fuell

Why are people arguing about needing to spend an extra $100+ for an AMD board to reach MAX clocks. Did they read any of the OP's posts, or are they just riled up fans more interested in arguing their brand vs the other and don't really care about helping the guy. He was talking about hitting 4 Ghz or a little higher. He said he doesn't currently overclock and won't be going for extreme ones basically, so again, arguing that you need to spend $100+ more to eek out the last couple hundred mhz's is pointless and only serving you and your flaming fandom, not helping the OP in the least.

Honestly, since he won't be going for extreme clocks, any decent budget board thats of good quality from either side of the fence will be more than enough for him likely, just make sure they have decent VRM's and are sinked, and the price should be the main deciding point for a guy on limited budget and not going for the most extreme clocks.

People need to get over themselves and actually think about helping someone, not push their opinion and brand with a foaming mouth...

Also, have you guys not seen he claimed to have made his decision, and hasn't posted here in 2 weeks? Heck, I think the foaming of the mouth fans on both sides might have scared this guy off (kinda joking, though the attitude being displayed in this thread is now very sad and childish.)

This is a help thread with stated objectives, arguing about stuff thats far above and beyond whats requested isn't helping anyone. But its certainly ruined this thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome_x1*
> 
> Thank you all for the great advice.
> I'm gonna go with an I5 and i think an ASROCK Z77 extreme 4.
> But i'm thinking about the i5 2550k. What's the difference between this one and the 3580k? as they are both about the same price.
> And the I7 3770 I can only afford it with a VERY cheap motherboard... and i think that it's a pitty to buy such a great CPU with a ****ty mobo.


The OP made his decision. Thread cleaned and locked.


----------

